# AirPrint ! ... et "AirScan' alors ????



## Tribal (18 Août 2011)

Salut à vous membres de la communauté Apple. 

Je suis un récent acquéreur d'une imprimante HP AirPrint entrée de gamme ; remplaçante d'une vieille Epson qui m'avait donné une entière satisfaction. 

Passés les tests amusants d'AirPrint depuis iPhone/iPad/iMac .. me vient l'idée de faire la même chose grâce au scanner. 
En pratique, mon idée aurait été de *pouvoir scanner un document, et le remonter automatiquement via WiFi sur mon iMac*. L'Airprint à l'envers quoi. 

J'ai bien essayé de passer par l'interface de la HP pour repérer mon iMac par le menu "Numériser vers PC (beark)", ou lancer transfert d'images pour le faire reconnaître, même après l'avoir fait reconnaître en le branchant en USB pour déclencher l'ajout des pilotes de scan sur ma machine .. mais rien n'y fait. Mon iMac ne reconnaît la fonction scanner de mon HP qu'en USB ou en partageant le scanner sur le réseau local via une autre machine qui le partage. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication pour répondre à ma curiosité ? Voir une solution éventuellement ? Merci d'avance  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h56 ----------

Je me sens un peu couillon mais j'ai répondu tout seul à ma question. 
Je laisse le message si il peut rendre service à quelqu'un. ...par un coup de Google ; on ne sait jamais. 

N'étant pas aficionados des applications tierces et préférant utiliser les applis natives de Mac OS, j'ai un peu plus fouillé. En fait ; il suffit d'aller dans : 
- Préférences Système
- Imprimantes et Fax
- Options et fournitures
- Cliquer sur "Afficher la Page Web de l'imprimante"
- Se lance alors Safari dirigeant vers l'interface réseau de l'imprimante
- Un onglet "Numériser" est alors disponible. Permettant l'aperçu et l'enregistrement de l'image avec quelques paramètres. 

La question subsidiaire : 
- Y a t'il un moyen d'intégrer cette interface à Transfert d'images ? 

Voilà ; si des personnes cherchent les mots " scanner - wifi - ou AirScan " aura peut-être un début de réponse dans les parages


----------



## thefutureismylife (26 Octobre 2011)

Cool Je me posais la même question sur AirScan  

La question serait maintenant est-il possible de faire ça depuis un iPad ?


----------

